# What's my boot size for 8 1/2 mens?



## kekkiumai (Oct 27, 2010)

planning to buy one off of craigslist if i can find a deal but i don't even know my boot size! =O


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

My guess would be 8.5 mens?? :dunno: But if you are talking about some euro size or something here is a size chart.. http://http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/info/index.jsp?categoryId=2967409


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Meet them and try them on to ensure a good fit of course. Some boots pack out more than others so it all depends on the company.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

don't buy craigslist boots.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Used boot stink to hell, don't ever fit YOUR foot (Won't adapt because they already adapted to another foot and bring a bunch of fungus to the party. Stay away from craigslist.


Tell me what boot company and I can give you an estimate.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> don't buy craigslist boots.


This.

That said i sell my boots on Craigslist if people are willing to pay for them lol.

Sold my 2 year old 09 Rulers for 80 bucks to someone who was willing to pay it...i felt slightly dirty but thats his problem and now i got shiny new T1 DB's lol.


----------

